

Google Fiber's Next City...Austin, TX? - ericabiz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/5/4187994/google-fiber-could-expand-to-austin-as-city-preps-for-joint-announcement

======
particlebanana
KVUE news a local station is saying they have enough sources to confirm it.

[http://www.kvue.com/news/Google-Fiber-coming-to-
Austin-20169...](http://www.kvue.com/news/Google-Fiber-coming-to-
Austin-201695291.html)

------
glitch273
Good news for everyone. Even if Google Fiber doesn't reach your city, it may
lead to other ISPs increasing speeds in order to compete.

